# Canon Rebel XS



## iwilli1169 (Dec 19, 2013)

Hello Everyone,

I wanted to get into DSLR territory and I like to tinker with things so I purchased a Canon EOS Rebel XS on eBay.  I got a good price and I know what's wrong with it but I need parts.  I need a mainboard for it but can't seem to find one less than $130.  Canon says they will fix for $160 and I got another quote for $185.  

Does anybody know where I can get a mainboard for about $70 or so?


----------



## lennon33x (Dec 20, 2013)

I'm not really sure what you paid for the camera, but it sounds like you've got your work to do. My recommendation would be to send the camera back (if refunds/returns are allowed) or resell it to recoup your cost. 

And if you really want to buy a used Rebel XS or Rebel XSi, look at this:

http://www.keh.com/camera/Canon-Digital-Camera-Bodies/1/sku-DC029991070300?r=FE


----------



## KmH (Dec 20, 2013)

Find another non-functioning XS that has a good main board.


----------



## iwilli1169 (Jan 8, 2014)

I found another Rebel XS that kind of functions.  The display shuts off after a few seconds.  I figured I could upgrade the firmware but it won't cooperate.

Does anybody know where I can get the Firmware 1.0.6?  Since it won't take 1.0.7, I would like to see if it will take the earlier firmware.

BTW, having two broken Rebel XSs is not any fun at all.  (


----------



## flyin-lowe (Jan 8, 2014)

That is the same problem i got into, my XS had about 18k clicks on it when it started acting up.Canon basically said the cheapest fix would be approximately $200. They charge that much off the top to tear the camera apart look it over and clean it up to as like new as they can. Assuming it had a very cheap fix. Anything over that was going to cost more. I ended up buying a new 60 D because I didn't want to put $200 plus into a used XS. Not sure what is wrong with mine but some days it works and then it will flash error 99. I can shut it off and back on and it will start working again for a period of time. Some times it will work fine foe days, some days it won't work at all.


----------

